# Moody? This is why...



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey all! I wanted to tell you guys sooner but my internets has been down.

Okay, some of you know already as I had to apologize to a few people. LOL 

Bob and I will be having our first kiddo!!! I have been pretty stressed about it the past week or so since I had to do all the usual stuff. Some of those things included blood tests which upset me to no end. 

I've been super moody already and sore all along my back. Not much I can do about it and its just gunna get worse as people tell me. lol Yay.

I hope my time wont be too limited later in the year but I'll do my best to keep up the POTMs and all those goodies. Hope to do more meet ups. 

Anywho... just wanted to share the news and beware... LOL


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, congratulations !!!     

Moody, girlz are never moody  and if they are it's usually our fault anyways hehehe


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

YAAAAA! Congrats!

Take your vitamins, take it easy and don't let the stress get to you. How far along are you?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

oh wow! congrats!!!!! my sister is due around august 10-11  

do you have a due date yet? or boy/girl knowledge?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you guys!  I felt really bad these few days for being all weird online.

Well, I was expecting a call back from the dr. today but he is horrible for calling back and its just as hard to get a hold of him. So I hope to catch him tomorrow. 

Yup I picked up my vitamins Macfish and trying to take it easy. 

Yay jim!!! I think I'll be due sometime in Jan.. maybe late Dec. I have no idea if its a boy or girl yet and I am unsure if we will want to know. I know bob is the kinda person who cant wait for surprises so we might end up finding out lol.

I dont mind either way  Also dont mind if its a boy or girl, just healthy is all we ask. :3


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Hey all! I wanted to tell you guys sooner but my internets has been down.
> 
> Okay, some of you know already as I had to apologize to a few people. LOL
> 
> ...


Hey Jess congrats .Iam sooo happy for you.. If you need any help at all with the Potm or anything else forum related please let me know.Now where did I put those knitting needles.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Cid,

That's fantastic news, congratulations to you both.

It's actually not that bad despite what people will say! My wife was super sensitive to HCG and morning sickness was actually full term sickness.

We had our first in March 2008 so he's just over a year now. What a pleasure it is to have him in our lives.

I'm sure you'll be awesome parents and will cherish the joys of the life you created.

Congrats!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations. I am so happy for you. 
You will make a great Mum so no worries there.
Great news


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

That is great news, congratulations.

I can say to you, without any reservations whatsoever, having kids is the best thing that I have done with my life so far. I am sure you will feel the same.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh boy Overleaf.... D: That must have been so hard for her. I figured out I cant chew gum very long.. That seems to start it. lol

Thank you for your reassurance all  I am of course nervous if this was the right time and such but I know everything will work out..

I'll keep you all updated of course


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I want a kid of my own too but much too young. (22) and poor...

But nonetheless... Congrats! please dont hit me


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

yowza! congrats!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wooooo! Congrats!

If your kid has it half as good as your fish, it'll be the happiest kid on the block


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

congrats. When they say they grow up fast...they aren't kidding. My first was almost 10 years ago....phew, the time flies.


----------



## Screwgun (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations,
Try not to stress out. Taking care of a baby will fill your heart with more joy than your fish. I know hard to believe but it's true. lol


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

are you going to use a fry saver?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

or are you gonna just eat your young?  

Congrats and no one will hold it against you if you go moody... you can't help it, your homones are going nuts.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No rush WiyRay! ^^ I wanted to start a family when I was about 22. but things just didnt add up right at the time... Took me another 4-5 years to figure it out for myself. 

I like the idea of being a younger mom, but if your not ready its best to wait. Or maybe kids just isnt in the plans.. Thats fine too  I wasnt really sure till last year or so if I actually wanted kiddos. I was about 50/50

LOL you guys make me giggle :3


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Very exciting news...a big congratulations!! I get to make his/her first b-day cake


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wohoo, congratulation to you and Bob. That is wonderful news indeed.
Don't worry too much about it. Some get morning sickness and some don't, that's just the way is goes. But back pain is almost a certainty though. From what I've seen and what my wife tells me, you'll be moody but also fullfilment as well. I think the only word I can think of is perfect serenity.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats Jess!

Are you thinking about putting a 55gal. sump under the crib?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ah, looks like you're going to have to go with an underbaby filter - they're a pain to change and you have to clean them often lest your baby be unhappy.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

congratulations!!!! trust me when i say kids are the best thing in your life...i should know i have two, the youngest just turned a year today and the older on is gonna be 4 on the 27th...when you hold that baby baby in your arms for the first time you will know that all the morning sickness and back pains was worth it just for that moment


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL Rob that would be awesome!! 

Awee thanks you guys! <3 Got my call back from the doc today. All is well health wise 

Once I get some numbers I'll be sure to share them


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I tell ya thou.... Baby's gunna have to learn to like aquariums. Rofl.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Woohoo!

Mod is holding!  

Congratulations - get plenty of rest, be spoiled rotten, and enjoy this Sunday - it's practice for next year onwards...!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If you haven't done so. There is a book call "What to expect when you're expecting." It's a very helpful book on pregnancy. Helps both me and my wife alot.
http://www.amazon.ca/What-Expect-When-Youre-Expecting/dp/0761148574

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> If you haven't done so. There is a book call "What to expect when you're expecting." It's a very helpful book on pregnancy. Helps both me and my wife alot.
> http://www.amazon.ca/What-Expect-When-Youre-Expecting/dp/0761148574


+1 on that!

I also really enjoyed this site. Week by week what is going on inside that belly or yours.

http://www.pregnancyguideonline.com/


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow a kid lol congrats. I dont have much experience with kids anyhow but many gals do you need?  .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhh thank you for the reading guys! My doctor is really hard to get a hold of so I need to do a lot of reading on my own. Kinda would like to go to bobs doctor but I dont think she handles that sorta stuff.

He is very good... Too good, so he's running back and forth from the hospital to his office. His receptionist isnt...the nicest lady around lol. 

Ahh well. The cool thing is he was there when I was born along with my brother and sister. I'll be having my kiddo at the same place I was born. 

I made a joke with my mom about how many gallons is recommended per inch of child and she sooooo didnt think that was funny. LOL


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lmao thats great


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS CID!!! I just stumbled upon this thread this morning and I'm floored!!!

Your fry should be able to fit in a 20 breeder for the first 3 months or so but they grow fast so you'll have to upgrade to a 65 tall in no time! I agree with Ameekplec, you have to change those filters a lot and with 2 hour feedings , you'll need heavy skimming and frequent water changes!!!

My fry is turning 17 this year!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohhh the 17!!!  Thats wonderful!

Thanks tabatha


----------

